# 2012 - 5Th Annual Midwest Spring Roll Out Rally



## H2oSprayer

​*PLEASE REFER BACK TO THIS FIRST POST FOR THE MOST UP TO DATE RALLY INFO*

It's that time of the year again; the Outback has been safely stowed away at the fairgrounds and all we have left to do is dream about our first camping trip of next year. In keeping with the tradition of the past few years, it time to start talking Spring Roll Out Rally!! As with the years past, we have always selected the weekend prior to the Memorial Weekend to claim as our official kick off to summer. The official rally dates will be May 18 - 20, 2012. This year, we have selected Chicago Northwest KOA as our host campground. There are many fun things to do at and near the campground such as Donley's Wild West Town, the Illinois Railway Museum, Brookfield Zoo and of course Chicago's Magnificent Mile. That's right; there is a Metra Train stop just 15 minutes from the campground that will take you right into the heart of Chicago. *
*
Reservation Information:
You may begin to make your reservations at anytime by visiting the Chicago Northwest KOA campground website and filling out the online reservation form. It is important that you note "Outbackers group" in the special request section of the online form. You can also request a specific site, but they can not guarantee that sites availability until they receive the deposit. If you wish to speak directly with a representative from the campground to make your reservation, you will need to send them an email with your contact information and they will call you. You can quickly download a PDF map of the campground by clicking HERE. I am going to request site 78. If you make a reservation, please be sure to let me know so I can add you to the list. If we are able to get at least 10 families, we will receive a 15% discount for the weekend (calculated when you check in) as well as use of their meeting room should we desire it for a potluck on Saturday.

Cancellation Policy:
Should you need to cancel your reservation, you can do so by calling the campground at 800 562-2827 at least 10 days before the start of the rally to receive your deposit refund, minus a $10 cancellation fee. So if you are on the fence about being able to attend, I would suggest making the reservation now and if things don't work out next spring, you would only be out your $10 cancellation fee.

So lets here ya, who's in?

H2oSprayer - Site #78, 2 adults & 2 children
Out4Fun - Site #79, 2 adults & 1 child
Manny&Mema - Site #80, 2 adults & 1 child
Gr8daggett - Site #88, 2 adults
LaydBack - Site #112, 2 adults & 2 children
CdnOutback - Site #89, 2 adults?
Wisconsin-Knight - Site #90, 2 adults
Stan - Site #87, 2 adults
Rob_G - Site #??, 2 adults & 2 children
desperado - Site #91, 2 adults?
Kes - Site #82, 2 adults
Mike - Site #??, 2 adults &1 child

Friday evening - Meet and greet campfire at our site: #78
Saturday - Fun event (see below)
Saturday evening - Potluck dinner, time and location to be determined by the Friday Meet and Greet
Sunday - Sleep in until noon?!?

Saturday fun event options: 
1. Donley's Wild West Town
This is their opening day and they haven't posted their hours yet
They are located right next door to the campground

2. Illinois Railway Museum
Located just a few miles away
May 19 & 20 is their WWII Reenactment Days

3. For the more adventurous: Six Flags Great America
They are approximately 43 miles away from the campground and open from 10am - 8pm

4. Relaxing the day away with a Cold Yummy or a Frosty Friend (RESPONSIBLY, of course!)

For anyone that will be traveling to the area and may find themselves in need of an RV dealer for parts or service, you can find a *General RV* located at 14000 Automall Drive, Huntley, Illinois 60142, which is approximatly 10 miles away. This Keystone Outback dealership location is new as of last year, so it may show up on some online / GPS maps, but not others. Just ask if you need help with directions.

Saturday Night Potluck Menu:
H2oSprayer - Cheese burgers, ketchup, mustard, pickles and brownies
Gr8daggett - Baked Beans & a Fluffy Dessert/Salad and Napkins
Desperaro - Appetizer and a main dish, paper plates and plastic utensils
Mike - Chicken tortilla soup/stew?
Stan - Brats
Wisconsin-Knight - Potato salad
CdnOutback - 3 turkey tenderloins, hamburger buns and a Canadian delicacy... Ketchup flavoured potato chips
LaydBack - Crockpot Kielbasa and a Heath bar cake
Out4Fun - ??
Manny&Mema - Chocolate fountain
Kes - Pulled pork & buns


----------



## out4fun

Ok I just booked it and requested site #79....Like Chris stated in the first post make sure to put "Outbackers group" in the special request section and the site # you would like.

Remember to come back here and post with the site # you requested so we don't have people requesting the same sites.

We look forward to seeing some new faces as well as meeting up with those that we camped with before. The spring rally is always a good time since most have not camped in over 5 months its great to get back out.


----------



## Rob_G

Hey Hey! I like it Chris. This place is in our back yard! I'll talk with Cin about this but it doesn't seem like it's going to be an issue with us at all. Looking forward to this! I'll kep you in formed once we've made our reservations solid.


----------



## Gr8daggett

Hope you have room for a newbie.
Sounds like a good place for the maiden voyage of our new Outback purchased bout a month ago ... just in time to winterize it.
Sent in the reservation request online ... so not sure what site # yet.
Looking forward to Spring.
Mike & Pat


----------



## H2oSprayer

Gr8daggett said:


> Hope you have room for a newbie.
> Sounds like a good place for the maiden voyage of our new Outback


Great to have you guys along, we always have room. I can't think of a better way to kick off the season with a new camper


----------



## Manny&Mema

H2oSprayer said:


> It's that time of the year again; the Outback has been safely stowed away at the fairgrounds and all we have left to do is dream about our first camping trip of next year. In keeping with the tradition of the past few years, it time to start talking Spring Roll Out Rally!! As with the years past, we have always selected the weekend prior to the Memorial Weekend to claim as our official kick off to summer. The official rally dates will be May 18 - 20, 2012. This year, we have selected Chicago Northwest KOA as our host campground. There are many fun things to do at and near the campground such as Donley's Wild West Town, the Illinois Railway Museum, Brookfield Zoo and of course Chicago's Magnificent Mile. That's right; there is a Metra Train stop just 15 minutes from the campground that will take you right into the heart of Chicago. *
> *
> Reservation Information:
> You may begin to make your reservations at anytime by visiting the Chicago Northwest KOA campground website and filling out the online reservation form. It is important that you note "Outbackers group" in the special request section of the online form. You can also request a specific site, but they can not guarantee that sites availability until they receive the deposit. If you wish to speak directly with a representative from the campground to make your reservation, you will need to send them an email with your contact information and they will call you. You can quickly download a PDF map of the campground by clicking HERE. I am going to request site 78. If you make a reservation, please be sure to let me know so I can add you to the list. If we are able to get at least 10 families, we will receive a 15% discount for the weekend (calculated when you check in) as well as use of their meeting room should we desire it for a potluck on Saturday.
> 
> Cancellation Policy:
> Should you need to cancel your reservation, you can do so by calling the campground at 800 562-2827 at least 10 days before the start of the rally to receive your deposit refund, minus a $10 cancellation fee. So if you are on the fence about being able to attend, I would suggest making the reservation now and if things don't work out next spring, you would only be out your $10 cancellation fee.
> 
> So lets here ya, who's in?
> 
> H2oSprayer - Site #78
> Out4Fun - Site #79
> Manny&Mema - Site #??
> Gr8daggett - Site #??


Manny&Mema have site #80.


----------



## H2oSprayer

I've got you down for site #80 Manny.


----------



## LaydBack

Just payed our deposit, requested spot 81 or 82, or 87, 88, or 89, to try to be with the group. Looking forward to seeing and meeting other Outbackers.

On a side note, we're currently camping at Pin Oak Creek RV Park (pinoakcreekrvpark.com), just outside of St. Louis, MO. We really like it, and plan to come back again, and there's a few other things to do in the area. I don't want to jack this thread, but I'd like to know if anyone else might be interested in me looking into a rally here. I guess it'd be better to PM or email me if interested. I've never done a rally, but would be willing to give it a shot.


----------



## H2oSprayer

srwsr said:


> Just payed our deposit, requested spot 81 or 82, or 87, 88, or 89, to try to be with the group.


I've got you down. Is it spring yet??


----------



## joeymac

I think were in, just trying to juggle a few things before I pull the trigger....


----------



## Gr8daggett

H2oSprayer said:


> Hope you have room for a newbie.
> Sounds like a good place for the maiden voyage of our new Outback


Great to have you guys along, we always have room. I can't think of a better way to kick off the season with a new camper








[/quote]

They said they have me down for site *#88*
Countingb the days !!!


----------



## H2oSprayer

Gr8daggett said:


> They said they have me down for site *#88*


I've updated the first post to show site 88 for you guys.

Everyone can simply look to the first post to get the most up to date listing of who is slated to be it what site. Looks like we are nearly half way to earning everyone a discount on their site.


----------



## LaydBack

H2oSprayer said:


> They said they have me down for site *#88*


I've updated the first post to show site 88 for you guys.

Everyone can simply look to the first post to get the most up to date listing of who is slated to be it what site. Looks like we are nearly half way to earning everyone a discount on their site.








[/quote]

We're site #81.


----------



## CdnOutback

Sent my request in today... asked for site 89. Hope you guys don't mind a foreigner in your midst.... We can scary....


----------



## LaydBack

CdnOutback said:


> Sent my request in today... asked for site 89. Hope you guys don't mind a foreigner in your midst.... We can scary....


There are no foreigners, just fellow campers. See ya in May.


----------



## H2oSprayer

CdnOutback said:


> Sent my request in today... asked for site 89. Hope you guys don't mind a foreigner in your midst.... We can scary....


If you can get her shoveled out by then, you are more then welcome to join in on the fun! That is a bit of a long drive; are you planning on a southern trip to follow to help thaw you guys out?


----------



## CdnOutback

That's only day and half drive... not too bad. We will leave a bit before and get home on the Wednesday or so... We'll play it by ear. I drive down there almost every week with the semi anyway so it really won't be too much different. I make it from Winnipeg to Madison or sometimes Beloit in a day with the semi... easy drive..


----------



## H2oSprayer

Thats not too bad I guess. Beloit is just 1/2 hour north of us, do you make it there often?


----------



## CdnOutback

H2oSprayer said:


> Thats not too bad I guess. Beloit is just 1/2 hour north of us, do you make it there often?


I probably stay there once a month... I stay more often in Black River Falls, WI... It all depends at what time I get out of our yard, as I like to get into the truck stops no later than 8 pm. I drive through there just about weekly and stop just about every time at the Belvedere Oasis for coffee...


----------



## CdnOutback

Got our confirmation.... we are booked into site 89....


----------



## Wisconsin-Knight

Cris,

We have reserved site 90. Looking forward to seeing everyone again. Just put a Barker VIP 3500 on the front of my TT, it is slower than a hand crank, but it looks like a million. (That's the reason I put it on!) Everybody at our RV park in FL seems to be in a $300,000 Class A RV but us.
We'll let you know how that works out...

Rowland


----------



## H2oSprayer

Good to hear that you guys are planning to attend Rowland.

I have updated the first post to show who is on what site. If I don't have you listed, or have you listed incorrectly, let me know so I can keep the list up to date. Just 22 more weeks!!

On a side note; is anyone planning on attending the the Chicago Boat and RV show in January?


----------



## H2oSprayer

I added Stan and Rob_G to the list of attendees. We just need one more family to qualify for the 15% discount; who's it gonna be?


----------



## LaydBack

Uhmmmmmmmm...........now that I've done gone upgraded to a 50A setup, do I have to go down to one of the blue sites on the map, away from everyone else??????? Just kidding.....It'll only be May, I'll invest in the 50A to 30A dogbone. Now what do I do with that Champion generator with the 30A RV receptacle that I bought and only used once???? Yeah...I know if I buy that dogbone I mentioned, then I can still use it. Doesn't it suck when you got camping fever and it's December/January and the weather is like it's October, you're off work, but you've already winterized your camper? I keep telling the DW, "screw it, it's only $10 worth of RV antifreeze!!!" Oh well, guess I'll see yall in May.


----------



## LaydBack

Oh, by the way....Happy New Year.....Is it May yet? Somehow my last post was a duplicate, and the "Edit Post" option wouldn't let me delete it.....said I had to post something, so looking at the clock, that's the most fitting thing to be forced to say.......and no, I haven't had too many cocktails.....I'm just trying to see the New Year come in.....been a few years since I actually did that.


----------



## H2oSprayer

Well...according to the ticker at the top of the first post, we are 3 months, 3 weeks and 3 days till the official kick off of our summer camping season. Anyone else getting excited yet? I received a new cast iron dutch oven for Christmas. I spent several hours the other day getting it seasoned just right. I can't wait to try out some of the yummy recipes that I have found.


----------



## desperado

we have the trailer in the shop today getting the wheel bearings repacked and the brakes looked at. we haven't signed up yet but planning on being there. Jonesing to get out.


----------



## H2oSprayer

desperado said:


> we have the trailer in the shop today getting the wheel bearings repacked and the brakes looked at. we haven't signed up yet but planning on being there. Jonesing to get out.


Good to have you along. I've updated the first post.


----------



## Kes

Hello Outbackers Group,

Hope you're ok with another newbie. We requested a site from the following (if still available): 82, 91 or 92.

Look forward to meeting you all!

Rick & Nettie


----------



## H2oSprayer

Kes said:


> Hello Outbackers Group,
> 
> Hope you're ok with another newbie. We requested a site from the following (if still available): 82, 91 or 92.
> 
> Look forward to meeting you all!
> 
> Rick & Nettie


Great to have you along!! First post updated.


----------



## CdnOutback

Kes said:


> Hello Outbackers Group,
> 
> Hope you're ok with another newbie. We requested a site from the following (if still available): 82, 91 or 92.
> 
> Look forward to meeting you all!
> 
> Rick & Nettie


Welcome! It'll be fun to meet you too.


----------



## desperado

We Signed up today. paid the deposit. we are coming in Friday but not leaving until Monday. see you there.


----------



## LaydBack

Hey you newbies, don't sweat it. I'm one too. We just about a year ago decided to go all in. Traded a paid for truck for a diesel, and went bought our Outback. We'd never camped a day in our lives. So, as far as I'm concerned, just chill, you'll fit right in. Just don't make me look bad


----------



## desperado

We are in for site #91. see you then.


----------



## H2oSprayer

desperado said:


> We are in for site #91. see you then.


I've got you down for site 91.

With 11 families, this looks like it is shaping up to be a fun rally. Additionally, it looks as we will have enough attendees to receive the 15% discount!!


----------



## H2oSprayer

Whats up with all this darn snow that just fell? These next 2 1/2 months can't fly by fast enough!!


----------



## desperado

We were lucky down here by Joliet we only got a dusting. I am ready to be done with this. Lets get camping


----------



## CdnOutback

I posted a link to the Rally info onto the "Keystone Outbackers" facebook page...Hope you don't mind.


----------



## H2oSprayer

CdnOutback said:


> I posted a link to the Rally info onto the "Keystone Outbackers" facebook page...Hope you don't mind.


Great idea, thank you!!


----------



## Stan

Chris

Got an email back from them today...we're confirmed on site #87

Did you buy anything yet?<G>

PS ....it's only money!

Stan


----------



## Stan

CdnOutback said:


> Sent my request in today... asked for site 89. Hope you guys don't mind a foreigner in your midst.... We can scary....


Don't worry! We're Canadians too! Just happen to live in IL








Stan


----------



## H2oSprayer

Stan said:


> Did you buy anything yet?


Sure.....groceries, a new bowling ball for Nick and I'm even thinking about getting the new iPad on order. Oh wait....That isn't what you are referring to is it...









Like you said; it's only money and you wouldn't want it falling out of your pockets when you get lowered into the ground!!


----------



## Stan

H2oSprayer said:


> Did you buy anything yet?


Sure.....groceries, a new bowling ball for Nick and I'm even thinking about getting the new iPad on order. Oh wait....That isn't what you are referring to is it...









Like you said; it's only money and you wouldn't want it falling out of your pockets when you get lowered into the ground!!
[/quote]

I think you still need to hook up with Ang and get a deal on 2 of 'em !







(OB's not bowling balls)


----------



## mike

just checking in, it is looking like we will be there, but I am having committment anxiety. lol. Not that the g8 is not coming to Chicago, it is looking better, but the police on our dept are still not allowed any time off during the nato summit. I don't think they are going to do anything with us, but u never know. On another front, did i see that u are looking at a new tt Chris. I went to the rosemont show and almost bought a couger, a tt. I saw a floorplan we would love. But I figure we have another year or two with ours.


----------



## Scoutr2

We'd love to attend, but with the price of gas, that would be about a $175 trip, not counting the campground fees. Ouch! Just too darned expensive for a short weekend. (We wouldn't get there until after 8:00 pm and would have to leave by noon on Sunday)

Take lots of pics and post!

Mike


----------



## desperado

Being new to the Rally is there anything planned or is there anything special we should bring?. we don't want to be "that guy" that wasn't prepared. just checking

Mike & Cindy


----------



## H2oSprayer

Scoutr2 said:


> just checking in, it is looking like we will be there, but I am having commitment anxiety. lol.


Mike....You know you are going to come. Should I call and make your reservation for you?


----------



## mike

i spoke to the campground and I was hoping that they would relax their cancellation policy if I get called in due the the Chicago Thing, Our team is one of the first to respond if something happens in the city. I will probably make the reservation tommorow, but If i get called in I will lose the first night which I was hoping to avoid. but yes we will probably make the reservation.


----------



## H2oSprayer

We are just a few short weeks away from the kick off of the rally, so lets start planning!! Please keep an eye on the 1st post of this thread (top of page 1) for the most up to date information. If I don't have a site number listed for you and you received a specific site number with your reservation confirmation, please let me know so I can add it to the list. So without any further adoo....

Friday evening - Meet and greet campfire at our site: #78
Saturday - Fun event (see below)
Saturday evening - Potluck dinner
Sunday - Sleep in until noon?!?

Saturday fun event options: 
1. Donley's Wild West Town
This is their opening day and they haven't posted their hours yet
They are located right next door to the campground

2. Illinois Railway Museum
Located just a few miles away
May 19 & 20 is their WWII Reenactment Days

3. For the more adventurous: Six Flags Great America
They are approximately 43 miles away from the campground and open from 10am - 8pm

4. Relaxing the day away with a Cold Yummy or a Frosty Friend (RESPONSIBLY, of course!)

For anyone that will be traveling to the area and will be in need of an RV dealer for parts or service, you can find a General RV located at 14000 Automall Drive, Huntley, Illinois 60142, which is approximatly 10 miles away. The dealership location is new as of last year, so it may show up on some online / GPS maps, but not others.

Please post what you would like to bring to the potluck and I will compile the menu in the first post.


----------



## LaydBack

Anyone know what time they're arriving? We've got a nice drive, and I'm considering not working or just working until the kids get out of school (1/2 day that day). Not working would put us there noon/early afternoon, if the kids skip school/field day. Kids' 1/2 day puts us there around 5ish, give or take traffic. Also, is there a total head count for the entire group, would be helpful in planning for potluck? There will be 4 of us, myself, wife, 2 boys (6&8).


----------



## H2oSprayer

Looking over the list, there will be at least 30 attendees as it stands now. We plan to head out the door as soon as my boys are home from school. That should put us at the campground by 5ish. I am kicking around the idea of heading over the afternoon before to give the new camper a good going over before the wife and boys join on Friday.


----------



## Kes

Just called NW KOA. We've been assigned to site 82. We're coming from SE Michigan (a town called "Temperance" which doesn't necessarily match our lifestyle...). Looking forward to meeting everyone!

Rick & Nettie


----------



## Gr8daggett

I think you got it right with a question mark after the "2 adults".

Mike & Pat

Put us down for "Baked Beans & a Fluffy Dessert/Salad" and Napkins.


----------



## H2oSprayer

Kes said:


> Put us down for "Baked Beans & a Fluffy Dessert/Salad" and Napkins.


1st post updated.


----------



## desperado

LaydBack said:


> Anyone know what time they're arriving? We've got a nice drive, and I'm considering not working or just working until the kids get out of school (1/2 day that day). Not working would put us there noon/early afternoon, if the kids skip school/field day. Kids' 1/2 day puts us there around 5ish, give or take traffic. Also, is there a total head count for the entire group, would be helpful in planning for potluck? There will be 4 of us, myself, wife, 2 boys (6&8).


We are just coming from the Joliet area (80 miles)so we will be there around 1 or 2.


----------



## CdnOutback

We're hoping to get away from home on Wed arriving there in the afternoon on Friday. I'll have to ask Colleen what she wants to make for the potluck. We don't get any groceries until we're in the US... keeps the customs guys off our back. Looking forward to getting there!


----------



## Stan

CdnOutback said:


> We're hoping to get away from home on Wed arriving there in the afternoon on Friday. I'll have to ask Colleen what she wants to make for the potluck. We don't get any groceries until we're in the US... keeps the customs guys off our back. Looking forward to getting there!


You could always bring 4 dozen butter tarts!







They have no idea what those things are down here. Everytime we go home (Belleville ON) I bring back a bunch of 'em!

Stan


----------



## Stan

H2oSprayer said:


> Looking over the list, there will be at least 30 attendees as it stands now. We plan to head out the door as soon as my boys are home from school. That should put us at the campground by 5ish. I am kicking around the idea of heading over the afternoon before to give the new camper a good going over before the wife and boys join on Friday.


Umm...there's an idea...if you go over on Thursday would you stay overnite? IF i'm not travelling, I might do the same - ANGELO - you thirsty???<G>
Stan


----------



## LaydBack

Stan said:


> Looking over the list, there will be at least 30 attendees as it stands now. We plan to head out the door as soon as my boys are home from school. That should put us at the campground by 5ish. I am kicking around the idea of heading over the afternoon before to give the new camper a good going over before the wife and boys join on Friday.


Umm...there's an idea...if you go over on Thursday would you stay overnite? IF i'm not travelling, I might do the same - ANGELO - you thirsty???<G>
Stan
[/quote]
You guys are reading my mind.....the 8 year old placed in last week's track meet and has a meet the weekend of the rally. He says we'll have to go without him, so wifey's trying to get that situated. If all works out, we may be able to consider getting there Thursday evening as well.

And no, we're not abandoning him.....we discussed camping and track before either season started and before booking for the rally, and arrived at some weekends camping might take precedent, other weekends track might.


----------



## desperado

We will bring an appetizer and a main dish


----------



## H2oSprayer

LaydBack said:


> We will bring an appetizer and a main dish


Menu updated.


----------



## Stan

H2oSprayer said:


> We will bring an appetizer and a main dish


Menu updated.
[/quote]

Understand..duty calls


----------



## mike

Well, Ip finally got off the fence and booked a site. Not sure what site, but we are coming. Mary is excited to be seeing Cheyenne. We are looking forward to seeing everyone. Btw I am hoping to do a 2 hour bike ride followed by a one hour slow run. If anyone wants to join me on Sat morning feel free. The bike pace should be 16-18 mph followed by a 1030 pace on the run. Then I plan on a few cold ones to cool off. Not sure yet what we will bring for the pot luck, probably ckn tortilla soup/stew.


----------



## Wisconsin-Knight

*We have 10 or 11 toes over the line!* We are really looking forward to seeing everyone again!
My wife suggests she bring potato salad. Now, I think we need a little leadership here to decide how we are going to deal with the meat for the dinner. With 30 people coming, I think we need to coordinate that since it is too much to ask for someone to bring it all. Perhaps we can all chip in a couple bucks per person for the dinner. We are also going to need things like buns and condiments that may need to be purchased.


----------



## LaydBack

I've been told by Kitty at KOA that they frown upon using a 50A to 30A adapter. As a result, she wants to relocate me to site 112, and warned me not to be caught trying to use the adapter. I don't know if this is an issue for anyone else, but I guess if it is, you may want to address it before you get there.


----------



## mike

Wisconsin-Knight said:


> *We have 10 or 11 toes over the line!* We are really looking forward to seeing everyone again!
> My wife suggests she bring potato salad. Now, I think we need a little leadership here to decide how we are going to deal with the meat for the dinner. With 30 people coming, I think we need to coordinate that since it is too much to ask for someone to bring it all. Perhaps we can all chip in a couple bucks per person for the dinner. We are also going to need things like buns and condiments that may need to be purchased.


Wisconsin? Brats? any questions? just kidding.


----------



## CdnOutback

We will be happy to provide 3 turkey tenderloins of the bbq.... We'll also bring a Canadian delicacy... Ketchup flavoured potato chips. We could also provide some buns.... Hamburger or hot dog? how many?


----------



## Stan

Stan said:


> We will bring an appetizer and a main dish


Menu updated.
[/quote]

Understand..duty calls
[/quote]

Looks like I'll now be out in Calgary Wed/Thur and flying home Friday...so much for a few cool ones on thursday nite at the KOA.

I'll be there Friday nite. You can count on me to bring brats


----------



## H2oSprayer

CdnOutback said:


> Perhaps we can all chip in a couple bucks per person for the dinner. We are also going to need things like buns and condiments that may need to be purchased.


Thanks for the suggestion, but I don't think it will be necessary. I think that we are starting to shape up pretty well. Generally, after everyone has posted what they intend to bring, my wife and I will fill in what ever seems to be missing. Maybe next time, when we still have more time to plan, we could see if everyone would like to chip in a small amount and have the meal catered in.


----------



## CdnOutback

H2oSprayer said:


> We could also provide some buns.... Hamburger or hot dog? how many?


Len, I'll make a couple dozen hamburgers, if you wouldn't mind bringing the buns, that would be great.

[/quote]

10-4... two dozen hamburger buns it is.. along with the other stuff... Oh, and some butter tarts for Stan and all of us to enjoy


----------



## H2oSprayer

The 10 day weather forecast has extended out thru the rally weekend. It is looking like the weather is going to be beautiful; temps in the upper 70's and (dare I say it)...no precipitation!!

It doesn't look like life is going to let me start our vacation any earlier then 5ish in Friday. We cant wait!!


----------



## mike

Chris, u bringing the tri bike. We gonna ride at 6a.m on Sat?


----------



## Stan

CdnOutback said:


> We could also provide some buns.... Hamburger or hot dog? how many?


Len, I'll make a couple dozen hamburgers, if you wouldn't mind bringing the buns, that would be great.

[/quote]

10-4... two dozen hamburger buns it is.. along with the other stuff... Oh, and some butter tarts for Stan and all of us to enjoy
[/quote]

WOW>>>FANTASTIC!!!!!


----------



## Stan

Just found a couple of events that might be of interest to some. Woodstock is about 10-12 miles away

Farmers' Market - Tuesdays and Saturdays May through October
From May through October,Woodstockresidents and visitors can enjoy the market voted "Best Farmers Market inIllinois.". Every Tuesday and Saturday, shop one of the county's only authentic markets for locally-grown produce, flowers, baked goods, beef and other meats, honey, eggs,, wine, cheese, bedding plants, woolen goods, crafts, and other goodies. The Market, held on the beautiful and historicWoodstock Square, also features music in the bandstand and many special events such as cooking demonstrations and gardeners' clinics. Hours for both markets are 8:00AM to 1:00PM. Visit www.woodstockfarmersmarket.org for more information including a complete list of vendors and events.

Fair Diddley - Sunday after Mothers' Day
If you like crafts, this is the place to be! Held on the historicWoodstock Squarefor more than 25 years, this spectacular show features more than 300 juried crafters, as well as food, fun, and entertainment. If you wish, parking is available at theMcHenryCountyGovernmentCenter, with shuttle buses to and from the Square.


----------



## H2oSprayer

Stan, thanks for sharing about some of the other fun events in the area









I would like to send out a huge "Thank You" to our friends at General RV in Huntley Illinois, specifically Mark Checkley, my go to guy, for their wonderful generosity. I have been able to secure some fabulous door prizes that will be given out during our pot luck dinner on Saturday. Additionally, they have donated a $75 gift certificate for their parts department that I plan to give away at the meet and greet on Friday night.

I just found out today, that as of April, the campground is under new ownership. The new owners have committed to honor the arrangements that were set in place by the prior owners, including the 15% discount at check in and the use of the pavilion for the pot luck. That being said, please make sure that when you check in to remind them that you are with the Outbackers group and that you should be receiving the discount.

Ahh...next week at this time....our first campfire of the year!!


----------



## H2oSprayer

mike said:


> Chris, u bringing the tri bike. We gonna ride at 6a.m on Sat?


I can bring it, but 6am? I don't think my liver will be awake by then!


----------



## Wisconsin-Knight

You guys that are looking forward to the first campfire of the year... You obviously haven't spent 10 weeks in a 22 ft. trailer with a wife, 55 lb. Golden Doodle and two twenty year old cats so far this year!!! I cleaned the interior of the trailer when we arrived home in March. I haven't been able to get DW to go back in the trailer since we got home! Nevertheless, I think she is looking forward to next weekend. I sure am. I'm looking forward to showing my modifications and seeing the mods that Laydback and others have done. We'll have more than just a token Canadian couple this year! I think this is shaping up to be quite a Rally! Perhaps the timing is better than for the factory rally.

Rowland


----------



## LaydBack

A word to the wise fellas, if you tell your wife to read the thread, make sure you've posted what she said she was gonna prepare for the potluck to the thread. That being said, my DW will be doing crockpot Kielbasa and a Heath bar cake. "Hey babe....you wanna read the thread now???"

Rowland, we haven't spent 10 weeks in the trailer this year, but we too are excited about next weekend. I've been dialing the hitch in with the 800 lb. bars. This will be the first trip switching from the 1200 lb. bars, so hopefully I'll be able to share how that goes. I'll definitely enjoy seeing everyone else's mods and welcome any and all to drop in and check out our unit. If anyone has any questions or needs anything explained, I'm more than willing to assist in any way I can, so don't be shy.


----------



## desperado

We will also bring paper plates and plastic utensils

Mike & Cindy


----------



## H2oSprayer

Pot luck menu updated. Just a couple more days to go....


----------



## Kes

H2oSprayer said:


> Pot luck menu updated. Just a couple more days to go....


----------



## Kes

Outbackers,

Put us down for pulled pork & buns for the potluck.

Also, for the list of attendee's, it's gonna be just the two of us (adults...most of the time).

Rick & Nettie


----------



## mike

Its funny that u posted about spending 20 weeks in the tt. We have kinda backed off of camping a little bit after three years of 10000 miles each year including one nine week 10000 mile trip. We also bought a vacation home that we are using more often. That being said, We are looking forward to meeting new friends and seeing old friends, yes Chris we are not getting younger. Anyway just washed the tt, still have to work on the inside but things are shaping up.


----------



## Manny&Mema

What do you guys think of a chocolate fountain? Picked one up cheap and want to use it for our daughters wedding recepion. We need to give it a test run, so you guys are it. Thanks up front. Just in case it goes wrong. Chocolate what can go wrong? Right???


----------



## H2oSprayer

Manny&Mema said:


> What do you guys think of a chocolate fountain? Picked one up cheap and want to use it for our daughters wedding recepion. We need to give it a test run, so you guys are it. Thanks up front. Just in case it goes wrong. Chocolate what can go wrong? Right???


Let's see....a chocolate eating guinea pig? I can certianly be that man!! Congratulations on the pending wedding!


----------



## mike

A train buff/friend of mine mentioned that there is a big train event in Union this weekend. They are doing a WWII reenactment with a battle and train rides with soldiers. I do not have alot of info. The website said a few things, but the basics is, it is a WWII reenactment. We may go over there on Sat and go for a train ride on a 1940's train.


----------



## H2oSprayer

Thanks for the information on the events at the Train Museum Mike.

Everyone will need to be sure to get a raffle ticket for each person in their group tomorrow evening. We will start the the door prize drawing at the meet and greet tomorrow night with the $75.00 gift certificate to the parts department at General RV. If for some reason, you don't make it to the campground prior to the 9PM drawing, don't worry; I will add your tickets to the bucket based on the number of people that is shown for your group in the 1st post.

If you will be driving through or past Chicago, be forewarned; the Cubs play the Sox at 1:20 CST and Chicago is bracing for an influx of people due to the NATO Summit, so the Toll Roads will probably be packed. Drive safe and we will see everyone tomorrow afternoon!!


----------



## LaydBack

What a great bunch you all are. We had a great time and made it back to the STL without any problems. I am sad to announce that my 12.3 MPG dwindled to 10.6 MPG for the entire trip, as we fought head and side winds for most of the way home. I'd have to say that the Reese performed well with the 800 lb. bars. Every time I felt the wind hit the trailer, the Reese responded immediately to keep things straight. Thanks to everyone for making this a successful rally, hope to see you all again.


----------



## mike

Thanks Chris for another great rally. It was awesome to see old friends and make new ones. Btw when I got home I did find my glasses while emptying the tt.


----------



## H2oSprayer

What a great weekend for a rally, the weather couldn't have been nicer. It was great to make new friends and put faces with the screen names that we see and to catch up with old friends again. We had had attendees from as far away as Canada, Michigan and Missouri in attendance. As usual, the food at the pot luck was wonderful. A big "Thank You" to Mike Checkley at General RV in Huntley Illinois for providing us with a bunch of wonderful door prizes. The campground was nice and the Railway Museum was awesome. We are looking forward to a great summer filled with camping in our new Outback. Be sure to mark your 2013 calendars now, we will do it again on the same weekend, the weekend before Memorial Day Weekend, next year. Here is a link to some photos that we have and if anyone has any others, please be sure to post them as well.

2012 Midwest Spring Rally


----------



## Wisconsin-Knight

Chris,

Thanks so much for leading a very successful rally once again! Great photos except for the idiot holding the dog so she isn't afraid of fireworks.
We had a very enjoyable time. The trip home had really strong cross winds.


----------



## CdnOutback

Hello all,

Colleen and I made it home tonight. We did it in 3 x 4.5 hr drives which broke it up really nice. We stayed at a wonderful campground called Stoney Creek in Osseo, WI on Monday night and in Ashby, MN last night.

Thanks Chris for all the work you did setting this time up and it really was great to meet so many new friends and now I can put faces to the handles that I see on this site.

Len


----------



## H2oSprayer

Hey Len...I'm happy to hear that you guys had an uneventful drive home. Thanks for making the long trip! If anyone is interested in putting a date in their date book for next year, the 6th Annual Midwest Spring Rally will be May 17th - 19th.


----------



## Stan

CdnOutback said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Colleen and I made it home tonight. We did it in 3 x 4.5 hr drives which broke it up really nice. We stayed at a wonderful campground called Stoney Creek in Osseo, WI on Monday night and in Ashby, MN last night.
> 
> Thanks Chris for all the work you did setting this time up and it really was great to meet so many new friends and now I can put faces to the handles that I see on this site.
> 
> Len


Len and Colleen..glad to hear you guys got home safely...thanks for the YUMMY butter tarts. Sure hope we see you guys again, and Len if you're ever driving down 94 between Milwaukee and Chicago let me konw..be great to sit down and have a bite to eat! I'll private you my cell phone number

Stan


----------



## Stan

Chris

Once again, you put together a great weekend rally! The hours of effort and organization paid off, we had a great time, and I'm sure everyone else did too.

Thanks again

Stan & Deb


----------

